# So who's been to Thailand?



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Just wondering who's been to Thailand on here? Im flying out there for a month tomorrow, and just wondering what should I expect? In Bangkok for 5 nights. Going with two mates, a sort of lads holiday! Any one got any recommendations on what to see, or do?

Im also hoping to pick up some gear out there. I'm only after some test but unsure which labs they have out there. Also am i correct in thinking i cant pick up things like Var? I haven't decided on how to bring it back yet either. Ive read some people saying just bring it back on the plane and other saying to not do that and post it?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Went out there a few years back, Phuket and BKK.

Phuket was amazing, yet a hated BKK. Depends how much you looking to bring back, I just stuffed it in my hold luggage, with no issues.

Loads of chemists that have a good selection on Sukhimvant Road(sp?)


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Just wondering who's been to Thailand on here? Im flying out there for a month tomorrow, and just wondering *what should I expect?* In Bangkok for 5 nights. Going with two mates, a sort of lads holiday! Any one got any recommendations on what to see, or do?
> 
> Im also hoping to pick up some gear out there. I'm only after some test but unsure which labs they have out there. Also am i correct in thinking i cant pick up things like Var? I haven't decided on how to bring it back yet either. Ive read some people saying just bring it back on the plane and other saying to not do that and post it?


Surprise penis


----------



## hggcraig (Feb 6, 2011)

If you like women head straight to pattaya. Bangkok is a rip off. Best place to pick up in pattaya is insomnia disco. Don't pay over 1000 baht long time.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Love Bangkok, the real non touristy parts are great, but i've Thai family so walking around with someone who speaks the lingo makes a big difference. Expect the furnace like heat blast when you walk out the airport doors, i was dripping in sweat within a few seconds.


----------



## PowerMyself (Sep 29, 2011)

Lucky sod. Went for my honeymoon last August so most of it was paradise island-style resorts.

Went to BKK for 3 nights as she's got relatives there. Glad we had some guides really. River boat ride was cool. Grand Palace but I'm not really big on that thing.

Night out down Khao San Road is pretty nuts. There's a cool bar that sells buckets of cocktails.

The humidity is unbearable at times, especially in the city and it's probably hotter now than it was for me.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Sounds good, im letting my mate run the show if i am honest lol. Staying there for 5 nights then i think we are heading down to koh phangan! I understand thats its coming into rainy season in some parts over there and that other parts are going to be boiling. We arrive at 1520 local time so i expect its going to be hot!

As for the gear then, just bring it back in my bag? Its only going to be one cycles worth and thats if i can actually find any gear out there lol! I cant imagine walking in to a shop and just asking for test :lol:


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh and ive got my lady boy shield ready. I have a very feminine mate who i swear is bi so im hoping they will flock round him like flys on **** and leave me alone :thumb:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Would banging a ladyboy make you bisexual? :lol:

Coz I think I would as long as 'she' looked feminine enough.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> Would banging a ladyboy make you bisexual? :lol:
> 
> Coz I think I would as long as 'she' looked feminine enough.


Oh god, here we go :laugh:

Reach around or just close your eyes :lol:


----------



## ammo23 (Jul 13, 2011)

Khao san Road is a good night out, plenty of tourists to mingle with, try the street food cheap and tastes great!! A few things to watch out for on the islands; if hiring scooters/motorbikes, be careful on the corners! That may sound daft, but the locals put sand out on purpose to catch tourists out. If they see you come off they'll scam you for bhat or report you to the place you hired the bike and they'll try charge you for any scratches and damage. If going to koh phangan for the full moon party just watch out for the Buckets cocktails...me and the missus were there for two parties over xmas/newyear '11, we went down sober one night just for a look around - watched the guys who sell the buckets on the beach, up a side street cracking open the smirnoff bottles, pouring 3/4 of the bottle out and replacing it with another white spirit :death: I've heard they replace with all sorts, paint stripper, methanol etc!!

I'd def recommend getting to phi phi and the smaller islands; Ko Tao, Khao Lak :thumbup1:

Enjoy fella


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> Oh god, here we go :laugh:
> 
> Reach around or just close your eyes :lol:


Mate i've seen some really beautiful looking ladyboys who you wouldn't have a clue had a dingdong between their legs-bear in mind alot of them have been taking female hormones since puberty so some look more female than real females-in saying that i've also had the misfortune to practically have to pay to get rid of some of the most manly looking shemales you've ever seen.


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

I live here mate and must admit I love it compared to the uk LOL can't say I'm a massive fan of bkk think its a dump just like every big city in the world really, phangan is the complete opposite so chilled out and something special about the place can't be far off heaven in my eyes if you get away from Haad rin, get ur gear before you leave bkk as cheaper there than in the south. As for bringing it back post it via 10-14 day service cheap will only be around £8 and don't get customs bill or have to put description on the package as you will sending ems (same as dhl) etc my pal was here for 3 weeks n swore he wouldnt get caught out by a katoey (ladyboy) but was several time so watch urself lol


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Khao san Road is a good night out, plenty of tourists to mingle with,


one of the worst places to go - many dont ike bkk but i do - have lived in big cites for so many years so quite like its grime - there is fantastic countryside up north and all of the islands avoid phuket and pattaya


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

chris6383 said:


> I live here mate and must admit I love it compared to the uk LOL can't say I'm a massive fan of bkk think its a dump just like every big city in the world really, phangan is the complete opposite so chilled out and something special about the place can't be far off heaven in my eyes if you get away from Haad rin, get ur gear before you leave bkk as cheaper there than in the south. As for bringing it back post it via 10-14 day service cheap will only be around £8 and don't get customs bill or have to put description on the package as you will sending ems (same as dhl) etc my pal was here for 3 weeks n swore he wouldnt get caught out by a katoey (ladyboy) but was several time so watch urself lol


Cool cheers mate.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

husky said:


> Mate i've seen some really beautiful looking ladyboys who you wouldn't have a clue had a dingdong between their legs-bear in mind alot of them have been taking female hormones since puberty so some look more female than real females-in saying that i've also had the misfortune to practically have to pay to get rid of some of the most manly looking shemales you've ever seen.


Yeah don't get wrong I bet some are gorgeous just not my thing!

I just want to avoid getting scammed :lol:


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

I went back packing about 20 years ago and then 18 months ago for my stag do. Single mans heaven mate


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Update I'm in Bangkok right now! What a place, hot isnt the word lol. I've just been doing tourist things, been down khoa san road but not tried sourcing anything! Might wait till pattaya, heard its cheaper!


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

SkinnyJ said:


> Update I'm in Bangkok right now! What a place, hot isnt the word lol. I've just been doing tourist things, been down khoa san road but not tried sourcing anything! Might wait till pattaya, heard its cheaper!


Enjoy mate


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Just go out and enjoy yourself mate-there's a great Irish bar in the centre of town that does the best full english you'll get anywhere-was a godsend when i was there.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Cheers man.. Just worried I'm going to ruin my hard work! Drinking since 10 in the Morning :beer:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

forget about training etc and have fun mate -you'll benefit more when you come back as the body's had a full rest and then you can throw yourself back into your training big style.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Me and the Mrs are gonna get married there sometime soon, can't wait to get inside some little 35lb sloot. And then post back more danabol DS than my postman could possibly carry  it's either gonna be the best time of my life or my place of death.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Me and the Mrs are gonna get married there sometime soon, can't wait to get inside some little 35lb sloot. And then post back more danabol DS than my postman could possibly carry  it's either gonna be the best time of my life or my place of death.


From experience, and after reading a few of your posts, it will be the latter. lol. Enjoy :beer:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

squatthis said:


> From experience, and after reading a few of your posts, it will be the latter. lol. Enjoy :beer:


Hahahaha :thumb:


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

husky said:


> forget about training etc and have fun mate -you'll benefit more when you come back as the body's had a full rest and then you can throw yourself back into your training big style.


Yeah mate this is my thought .. Just my mates want to Get on a cycle out here but I don't think it's wise!

Awesome place so far though!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

squatthis said:


> From experience, and after reading a few of your posts, it will be the latter. lol. Enjoy :beer:


Haha +1 on this mate!

I'm planning on bringing my missus out here soon different experience to what I'm having now though :thumbup1:


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Just look after ur stuff if you fall asleep with a pretty little lady staying the night as you will wake up with a few bits missing mate


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Pattaya Lad


----------



## SammyInnit (Apr 29, 2013)

A gang of mates of mine have been over 3 or 4 times, usually go for a month at a time. Personally never been. I know one of them had a run in with a lady boy and found out before it was too late.

Otherwise, it's supposed to be fantastic over there. Some places are a bit grotty but otherwise, supposed to be really nice. Also, they recon, if you do take a native back to the hotel, get them out before you sleep, or you might wake up to an empty wallet.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Been to phuket, koh lanta, and phi phi

Phuket is ok, you don't need anymore than two nights

The rest was amazing!!!!


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

chris6383 said:


> Just look after ur stuff if you fall asleep with a pretty little lady staying the night as you will wake up with a few bits missing mate


And some unwanted extras


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

To be honest I'm loving it so far. Just had an awesome night out in khoa San road .. Ate some scorpion too, hopefully full of protein!

Deadlifts in the morning if I don't feel to rough!

Some Thai woman are gorgeous too :thumb:


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

To be honest I'm loving it so far. Just had an awesome night out in khoa San road .. Ate some scorpion too, hopefully full of protein!

Deadlifts in the morning if I don't feel to rough!

Some Thai woman are gorgeous too :thumb:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Get to bed mate it's late...you're not doing 'long time' tonight obv!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

hggcraig said:


> If you like women head straight to pattaya. Bangkok is a rip off. Best place to pick up in pattaya is insomnia disco. Don't pay over 1000 baht long time.


How much is 1000 in UK? and whats long time? overnight?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

madocks said:


> How much is 1000 in UK? and whats long time? overnight?


Pretty sure its about £20ish lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ive only ever been to phuket but where i stayed was pretty far away from the towns and was almost in like a bit of a jungle, wicked place !


----------



## SammyInnit (Apr 29, 2013)

madocks said:


> How much is 1000 in UK? and whats long time? overnight?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

View from my room lol


----------



## hggcraig (Feb 6, 2011)

i think its currently 42 baht to the pound, so just over £20. I got 70 first time i went, about 6 years ago  .

Longtime means overnight, usually one round before sleep and one round before she leaves in the morning.

Some want it more, some try to do a runner before the second round. The prettier girls are worse for this, as they usually have other customers waiting.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Don't fall for the Thai girls sob stories...it's always their first time doing this...blah blah. And don't keep the same girl for more than one night.


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

I live in Bangkok


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Some of the girls know just how to manipulate you, but then who can blame them? They do what they have to do to survive. As we all do I guess.

Anyone read 'Private Dancer'...an interesting tale, but I think there's quite alot of truth in it.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> Update I'm in Bangkok right now! What a place, hot isnt the word lol. I've just been doing tourist things, been down khoa san road but not tried sourcing anything! Might wait till pattaya, heard its cheaper!


On Second road Pattaya there's a little pharmacy between Tims and the Avenue shopping mall, this is the place to buy gear, go in and ask for the steroid catalogue you'll come in your pants when you see it, if the ladyboys haven't made you do that already :whistling:

This bloke's friend of mine (the one in the dress) filmed in Pattaya


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@welbeck

Was in Phuket only recently & went in to a Pharmacy. When he produced his catalogue of aas I just stood there drooling!

As for the Katoeys...I nearly made a big mistake. 

Has anyone had sex with a post op Ladyboy? Just wondered what it would be like....?


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Some of the girls know just how to manipulate you, but then who can blame them? They do what they have to do to survive. As we all do I guess.
> 
> Anyone read 'Private Dancer'...an interesting tale, but I think there's quite alot of truth in it.


Changing the subject slightly, Private Dancer agogo in Pattaya Soi 15 belongs to a friend of mine about the best place there at the moment.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

latblaster said:


> @welbeck
> 
> Was in Phuket only recently & went in to a Pharmacy. When he produced his catalogue of aas I just stood there drooling!
> 
> As for the Katoeys...I nearly made a big mistake.


It's easily done


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I know...this bg/katoey I met had devastingly gorgeuos legs & was in a silver sheath dress. I really wanted her...was almost frothing at the mouth. Then she said:

" You know I Ladyboy?"

My world collapsed!! :lol:


----------



## hggcraig (Feb 6, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Some of the girls know just how to manipulate you, but then who can blame them? They do what they have to do to survive. As we all do I guess.
> 
> Anyone read 'Private Dancer'...an interesting tale, but I think there's quite alot of truth in it.


I usually read it before every trip. It's not the best reading in the world but really enjoyable if you can relate to it. I'd recommend it to anyone going to Thailand for the first time.

Your right a lot of those girls are very manipulative and get more mercenary everytime I go. Pattaya is still amazing but nothing compared to what it used to be. Gonna try phillipines next trip.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Some pictures from the catalogue


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Bought some Viagra as well - went for the genuine Pfizer stuff & it was 2000 baht or thereabouts.

Looked legit until I opened it & saw that the pills had been pressed very badly. No crisp edges & they were soft; but then I wonder if the Pharmacy actually knew? Prolly not.

Prefer the gel packs @100baht....taste better too.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks well beck ill be hitting that up when I get there!

Yeah I work it out as 2000baht is £20 . It's not exact but it's all I can remember when I'm drinking, lol.

I've Got a real thing for Asian girls since being here. Only been out one night haha. Met this cute girl last night, she was gorgeous, however nothing happened! Ended up looking after my mate who was absolutely ****ed lol! He could barely walk! Loved it though, one of the best nights I've had. And yes I'm veery lucky, back the grind when I'm back though so going to enjoy it!

I just worried I'm going to ruin my hardwork by not training and I'm definitely not eating right.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@SkinnyJ

Just enjoy yourself & have fun...but don't fall 'in love'.! :lol:

What are you paying LT & how much is the barfine? I was paying 1500/300 for LT in Phuket...worth every Satang!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Thanks well beck ill be hitting that up when I get there!
> 
> Yeah I work it out as 2000baht is £20 . It's not exact but it's all I can remember when I'm drinking, lol.
> 
> ...


My brother was there for 2 months a few years ago. He and his mates made a homemade gym using big empty water bottles, sand and some bits of wood lol. They also filled a towel with sand and tied it up with rope to make a punch bag :lol:


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> Thanks well beck ill be hitting that up when I get there!
> 
> Yeah I work it out as 2000baht is £20 . It's not exact but it's all I can remember when I'm drinking, lol.
> 
> ...


1000 baht is £22


----------



## hggcraig (Feb 6, 2011)

SkinnyJ said:


> Thanks well beck ill be hitting that up when I get there!
> 
> Yeah I work it out as 2000baht is £20 . It's not exact but it's all I can remember when I'm drinking, lol.
> 
> ...


If you think 2000 baht is £20 your money won't last long haha

Latblaster have you tried cialis? I much prefer it to Viagra.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Go to any pharmacy and buy a box of these, they are brilliant for hangovers.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea I didn't notice that about the conversion..it's £42! :lol:

Prefer Cialis don't have to think about popping a pill prior to pumping.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

welbeck said:


> On Second road Pattaya there's a little pharmacy between Tims and the Avenue shopping mall, this is the place to buy gear.


This is the pharmacy and Tims next door, you wouldn't bat an eyelid at the pharmacy if you didn't know about it having the best choice and cheapest in Pattaya



Here's a map to help locate it, where it says Pattayasaisong (the song end), If you carry on along Second road, there's Soi Diana, Diana Inn on this picture, if you walk up there to the square where Billabong is that street is called LK Metro it's a good night up there, loads of Gogo's and cheaper than Walking street, highly recommended.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

No sorry I know 1000 baht is £20 just confusing myself.

Well beck you legend ill be going to pattaya on Monday so will be posting everything back.

It's 0430 here just got in. I am in love with his country, I'm drunk but I don't care I've had the best night ever!

If you're remotely good looking and have a good personality got to Bangkok, you will have an awesome time. Oh and the Thai girls seem to love my muscles :thumbup1:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Mate even an ugly bastid like me was getting attention from the Thai women , love the place and the people.


----------



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Some of the girls know just how to manipulate you, but then who can blame them? They do what they have to do to survive. As we all do I guess.
> 
> Anyone read '*Private Dancer*'...an interesting tale, but I think there's quite alot of truth in it.


God yes, read it on my first flight out there and taught me a lot, poor old Pete, got well and truly screwed over. 6 trips to pattaya and counting for me. Partial to the occasionally willowy LB


----------



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

welbeck said:


> It's easily done
> 
> View attachment 119810


Ahhhhhhhh Amy.... Got the t-shirt.


----------



## Seank (Jul 5, 2012)

Never thought about going Thailand, now im unsure to go Cancun or Thailand next year!


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

mrblonde said:


> Ahhhhhhhh Amy.... Got the t-shirt.


That's "her" in the video too


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Seank said:


> Never thought about going Thailand, now im unsure to go Cancun or Thailand next year!


"good boys go to heaven, bad boys go to pattaya"


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

really want to go after watching big trouble in little Thailand and hearing stories etc but id probably end up robbed/with a lady boy or dead :laugh: :cursing:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

How does everyone take money around with them?

I used a Cash Passport Card last time but the guy in the money exchange in the UK said to get a US Dollar card- said they were better.:no:

Didn't realise that I'd be charged two conversion fees, Sterling to Dollars to Baht. Ended up losing £60 in total, then ofc there's the 150 baht withdrawal fee.

Also it doesn't have a Chip on it & therefore easier to clone. Thinking about a Pre Paid card this time, but then it costs a tenner.

Any suggestions?


----------



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

welbeck said:


> That's "her" in the video too


I have a couple if videos with *cough* her *cough* in too, god I miss that place.. Is Jenny's still under the escalators that lead up to Marine Disco half way down walking street?


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

I always use my UK debit card and only ever used a ATM attached to a bank, Thailand is the worlds worst place for card skimming, bank machines have a camera built into them and have a security camera pointing at them so rarely get tampered with. Plus when it swallows your card they just keep it at the branch so you go in and they'll open up the machine and retrieve it for you. The machines here in the UK give you your card back before dispensing your money in Thailand it's the other way round so the slightest distraction and you walk away leaving it in the machine. I did it so many times I was on first name terms with the Kashicorn bank staff.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

mrblonde said:


> I have a couple if videos with *cough* her *cough* in too, god I miss that place.. Is Jenny's still under the escalators that lead up to Marine Disco half way down walking street?


I heard Jenny Star Bar has closed down.


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Glad your enjoying your time in the land of smiles lad, best thing I ever did moving here love the country love the people and was lucky enough to meet a very nice lady (the missis) has her own business and will do anything for me not that I take the **** of course.

@latblaster sounds like your interested in giving the katoey's a go lol

Know a few very well and are good to know as a lot of them are hooked up if you know what I mean.

If any of you lads are considering coming to Thailand do it I promise you won't regret it.

Bit quieter up here in the north but I've done my share of partying and just enjoying the relaxing lifestyle now


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> really want to go after watching big trouble in little Thailand and hearing stories etc but id probably end up robbed/with a lady boy or dead :laugh: :cursing:


Howard Miller one of the stars of it is a friend of mine, really nice guy, but the tourist police volunteers are a bunch of dip****s, they dress like storm troopers and wearing sunglasses at night and wonder why people have a low opinion of them.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea being amongst the more mature members I can't do the all nighters anymore.

Saw several guys last trip bang at it, drinking early morning & getting in a disgusting embarassing state. Gives westerners a bad name..."stupid farang" - what's that in thai Chris?

I like to have a few nights partying but just mostly read & relax.

Are there any good Thai films worth watching...keep it clean lads! :lol:

I like World Cinema & have seen some stunningly good Japanese films, & a Korean one called "Poetry" recently.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Sub-Zero said:


> "good boys go to heaven, bad boys go to pattaya"


and Tw.ats buy the T shirt:thumb:


----------



## hggcraig (Feb 6, 2011)

latblaster said:


> How does everyone take money around with them?
> 
> I used a Cash Passport Card last time but the guy in the money exchange in the UK said to get a US Dollar card- said they were better.:no:
> 
> ...


I usually take travellers cheques as it gives me extra security but if you go over regularly the best thing to do is to open a bank account at Kashicorn bank.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Are there any good Thai films worth watching...keep it clean lads! :lol:
> 
> I like World Cinema & have seen some stunningly good Japanese films, & a Korean one called "Poetry" recently.


Ong Bak is brilliant, sort of like a Thai Jackie Chan

Both great clips, especially the second one.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I hate those bloody T shirts & the wrist bands -"Show me C**t" & stuff like that. Really unfunny & what thai people think of those that wear them, I dunno!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

How would I go about opening a Thai bank account, I have a need for one not just an idle wish?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2013)

latblaster said:


> How would I go about opening a Thai bank account, I have a need for one not just an idle wish?


lats i hope you are not going to do what i think you are......


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

pugster said:


> lats i hope you are not going to do what i think you are......


No I'm not, but thanks for your concern.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

hggcraig said:


> I usually take travellers cheques as it gives me extra security but if you go over regularly the best thing to do is to open a bank account at Kashicorn bank.


I've got a Kbank account, you need a residency certificate to get one and you need a non immigrant "O" visa to get one of those. Unless they've relaxed their rules.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

latblaster said:


> How would I go about opening a Thai bank account, I have a need for one not just an idle wish?


^^ read my previous post.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Damn! I was told "you can get anything in Thailand" which I'm sure you can, not by a bg though. 

I'll have to look into it further....


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Seank said:


> Never thought about going Thailand, now im unsure to go Cancun or Thailand next year!


Would you be going with the missus? If you are, unless she's very open minded I'd avoid Pattaya like the plague.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Damn! I was told "you can get anything in Thailand" which I'm sure you can, not by a bg though.
> 
> I'll have to look into it further....


Getting an O visa is quite difficult now, you used to go to the consul in Hull with £100 and walk out with one 15 minutes later, now you need to be visiting family or married to a Thai. Sickener really I had 3 in a row, it made life a lot easier at immigration you could go through the Thai channel, not have to queue up with the tourists and you could stay for 90 days at a time and as long as you left the country which usually meant a day trip to Cambodia and if you did that the day before it expired you got another 90 days


----------



## hggcraig (Feb 6, 2011)

welbeck said:


> I've got a Kbank account, you need a residency certificate to get one and you need a non immigrant "O" visa to get one of those. Unless they've relaxed their rules.


Must have relaxed the rules. I know a few mates with them who get visas upon arrival. I think they had to pay 1000 baht to open the account though. I think k bank is the only bank who allow tourists to join them mind.


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Damn! I was told "you can get anything in Thailand" which I'm sure you can, not by a bg though.
> 
> I'll have to look into it further....


You can get one without that I've got one and only here on tourist visa's some will ask for resident cert some ask for work permits but just keep going into banks and asking and you will get one I only have to put 1000baht in to open it took me about 10different trys but can be done several mates did the same thing.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Saw several guys last trip bang at it, drinking early morning & getting in a disgusting embarassing state. Gives westerners a bad name..."stupid farang" - what's that in thai Chris?
> 
> Are there any good Thai films worth watching...keep it clean lads! :lol:


Farang means foreigner mate lol.

As mentioned Ong Bak is wicked ! (Theres a no.2 & 3 but there sh1t) and another good 1 is warrior king (both tony Jaa)


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Farang means foreigner mate lol.
> 
> As mentioned Ong Bak is wicked ! (Theres a no.2 & 3 but there sh1t) and another good 1 is warrior king (both tony Jaa)


Nah mate it's "Falang" like " Ploblem" & "Loom"..."I have loom" thought the girl did weaving, got really confused!! :lol:

"Up to you" Why in gods name do they keep saying that? Couple of 'em said in bed "do what you want" when I tried to enter the 'wrong 'un' though, they stopped me.

Spoilsports!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Nah mate it's "Falang" like " Ploblem" & "Loom"..."I have loom" thought the girl did weaving, got really confused!! :lol:
> 
> "Up to you" Why in gods name do they keep saying that? Couple of 'em said in bed "do what you want" when I tried to enter the 'wrong 'un' though, they stopped me.
> 
> Spoilsports!!


Haha gotta at least give it a go mate nice try  :thumb:


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

My missus says falang but the girls I know down south say farang guess it just depends where there from

If they call you kin yow or that's as it sounds means cheap Charlie so it ent a compliment lol only reason I know this is its a great way to get the little kids to stop hassling you or if haggling when buying things can refer to urself as kin yow to get better prices I always go straight in at half price your be surprise how much they will over charge you if they think your just here for a holiday and you can't blame them for that LOL


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

How long did it take you to learn to speak thai, I've picked up quite a few words on a couple of sites.

They keep insisting that the best way is to learn the alphabet as it gives you a base to start from.

What's 'don't take the p iss' in thai, or a similar comment? I don't want to be rude, just a gentle warning, coz I know the bgs will take 'you' for whatever they can.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

chris6383 said:


> My missus says falang but the girls I know down south say farang guess it just depends where there from
> 
> If they call you kin yow or that's as it sounds means cheap Charlie so it ent a compliment lol only reason I know this is its a great way to get the little kids to stop hassling you or if haggling when buying things can refer to urself as kin yow to get better prices I always go straight in at half price your be surprise how much they will over charge you if they think your just here for a holiday and you can't blame them for that LOL


Know of any decent muay thai gyms up your end mate ? Like the sound of it being more peacefull than nightlife stuff up where you are ! Ive trained in Phuket at a well known gym but fancy a more peacefull area next time lol


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Nah mate it's "Falang" like " Ploblem" & "Loom"..."I have loom" thought the girl did weaving, got really confused!! :lol:
> 
> "Up to you" Why in gods name do they keep saying that? Couple of 'em said in bed "do what you want" when I tried to enter the 'wrong 'un' though, they stopped me.
> 
> Spoilsports!!


They tend to say Pompem for problem, I've got 2 mates the girls call Licky and Lobbie, I never got tired of laughing at that. Stupid foreigner would probably be falang klao or falang mao which actually means drunk foreigner. They say "up to you" because you're paying plus there English probably isn't up to discussion about what she's like to do outside "What your name" and "Where you from"


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

latblaster said:


> How long did it take you to learn to speak thai, I've picked up quite a few words on a couple of sites.
> 
> They keep insisting that the best way is to learn the alphabet as it gives you a base to start from.
> 
> What's 'don't take the p iss' in thai, or a similar comment? I don't want to be rude, just a gentle warning, coz I know the bgs will take 'you' for whatever they can.


You over there now mate ?? I only remember sawatdee krap lol. When i came back home i was almost half bowing to people and holding my hands together when meeting them lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

husky said:


> Mate *even an ugly bastid like me was getting attention from the Thai women* , love the place and the people.


Sounds like I need to take a trip there, pmsl.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

chris6383 said:


> My missus says falang but the girls I know down south say farang guess it just depends where there from
> 
> If they call you kin yow or that's as it sounds means cheap Charlie so it ent a compliment lol only reason I know this is its a great way to get the little kids to stop hassling you or if haggling when buying things can refer to urself as kin yow to get better prices I always go straight in at half price your be surprise how much they will over charge you if they think your just here for a holiday and you can't blame them for that LOL


One that always makes me laugh is when you hear girls call people "narling" or "dakling" you assume they are saying darling when it actually means "monkey face".


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> You over there now mate ?? I only remember sawatdee krap lol. When i came back home i was almost half bowing to people and holding my hands together when meeting them lol


Going back in July; I think the Wai is just lovely, but I can't work out when exactly to do it or not to.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

latblaster said:


> How long did it take you to learn to speak thai, I've picked up quite a few words on a couple of sites.
> 
> They keep insisting that the best way is to learn the alphabet as it gives you a base to start from.
> 
> What's 'don't take the p iss' in thai, or a similar comment? I don't want to be rude, just a gentle warning, coz I know the bgs will take 'you' for whatever they can.


The 2 terms that you need the most are "Mai ow Kap" and "Mai Kow Jai".

"Mai ow Kap"or just "Mai ow"is "I don't want, thank you" you could also say "Mai, Kop Koon Kap" which is "No, Thank you". They almost always leave you alone after that as they are mostly polite.

"Mai Kow Jai" means "I Don't Understand"


----------



## Seank (Jul 5, 2012)

welbeck said:


> Would you be going with the missus? If you are, unless she's very open minded I'd avoid Pattaya like the plague.


Not a chance lol, would be going with 5 mates.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Seank said:


> Not a chance lol, would be going with 5 mates.


If you do go make sure you all have individual hotel rooms unless you're ok with shagging in the same room, you also find that a lot of the girls aren't unbelievably. It can be rather annoying if you take a couple of girls back for a threesome to find one will sit in the bathroom while you're with the other.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Had something similar to this, I'd shagged her & then there was a knock at the door & her mate came in to wait for her bf in a nearby room to come back.

So she just sat in a chair about 6' away...freaked me out alot. Didn't know whether she wanted to have a threesome, set me up for something, or rob me.

I told the girl in bed that I was a bit concerned about it all, & eventually her mate left. 'My' girl was really p issed at me...all very strange.

I'd known them both for about 3 days & they seemed harmless, but never did get to the bottom (or hers:whistling of it.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Going back in July; I think the Wai is just lovely, but I can't work out when exactly to do it or not to.


Simple one that, never do it. There's so many different ways to do it and you will almost certainly be doing it wrong, just bow your head slightly if you want to return the compliment.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Something else I've thought of, if you want some afternoon fun in Pattaya then the only place to go (not literally) is Soi 6. It's 200 metres of filth, love it. Another thought, Google street view has now reached Pattaya:thumbup1:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

welbeck said:


> and Tw.ats buy the T shirt:thumb:
> 
> View attachment 120074


Haha yeah true, them T-shirts were everywhere.


----------



## hggcraig (Feb 6, 2011)

welbeck said:


> Something else I've thought of, if you want some afternoon fun in Pattaya then the only place to go (not literally) is Soi 6. It's 200 metres of filth, love it. Another thought, Google street view has now reached Pattaya:thumbup1:


Yeah soi 6, is not for the faint hearted. First time i went there, a girl shouted, "hey white shirt, i want to lick your ass."

Right then i knew i had found my spiritual home.

I love soi 6, but i wouldnt recommend staying in a guesthouse there. On my last trip i stayed at the Queen Vic guesthouse, and didnt enjoy staying there at all.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

hggcraig said:


> Yeah soi 6, is not for the faint hearted. First time i went there, a girl shouted, "hey white shirt, i want to lick your ass."
> 
> Right then i knew i had found my spiritual home.
> 
> I love soi 6, but i wouldnt recommend staying in a guesthouse there. On my last trip i stayed at the Queen Vic guesthouse, and didnt enjoy staying there at all.


We went in there In January and a bar opposite a couple of times, tried to get a threesome organised but they were having none of it.

These are the girls that wouldn't go.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

welbeck said:


> We went in there In January and a bar opposite a couple of times, tried to get a threesome organised but they were having none of it.
> 
> These are the girls that wouldn't go.
> 
> View attachment 120174


For prostitutes these Thai girls are quite shy, I think it's just the culture. Luckily my mate had already been before me and told me that its much better to have your own hotels rooms as the girls get a bit funny if there's another guy in the room.


----------



## hggcraig (Feb 6, 2011)

welbeck said:


> We went in there In January and a bar opposite a couple of times, tried to get a threesome organised but they were having none of it.
> 
> These are the girls that wouldn't go.
> 
> View attachment 120174


Yeah thats the Quicky bar, its a good laugh in there. Im friends with one of the girls who used to work there, got a freebie off her last time. She had three boyfriends sending her £800 pound between them a month, she also had a apartment on Soi Buakhao, which one of them was paying for too.

She is really beautiful, intelligent and has a good sense of humour. I know she is messing the three men around, but i cant help think what she could have became had she been born in a more developed country.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

hggcraig said:


> Yeah thats the Quicky bar, its a good laugh in there. Im friends with one of the girls who used to work there, got a freebie off her last time. She had three boyfriends sending her £800 pound between them a month, she also had a apartment on Soi Buakhao, which one of them was paying for too.
> 
> She is really beautiful, intelligent and has a good sense of humour. I know she is messing the three men around, but i cant help think what she could have became had she been born in a more developed country.


I'm just looking through some pictures I took in February and found these two taken on the same day as the one above, I took them to prove how hot it was, twas a bit of a warm one that day.


----------



## hggcraig (Feb 6, 2011)

welbeck said:


> I'm just looking through some pictures I took in February and found these two taken on the same day as the one above, I took them to prove how hot it was, twas a bit of a warm one that day.
> 
> View attachment 120175
> View attachment 120176


Too hot for me mate, im fair skinned so try to keep out of the sun. I dont go to Pattaya to sun bathe anyway 

Its the little things i miss when im not in Thailand. One of my favourites is walking into the 7-11s and feeling the aircon.


----------



## hggcraig (Feb 6, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> For prostitutes these Thai girls are quite shy, I think it's just the culture. Luckily my mate had already been before me and told me that its much better to have your own hotels rooms as the girls get a bit funny if there's another guy in the room.


Yeah the girls dont like this. Although these girls sell their bodies they are quite shy. Public displays of affection are rarely seen with regular thai people.

Most of the girls dont like the Indian men, because they have a reputation of hiring a girl, then having loads of there mates waiting back at the room wanting to get it on the action too, at my extra expense. I have seen a group of five Indian men, try to bargain with freelancers on Beach road, didnt know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

hggcraig said:


> Yeah the girls dont like this. Although these girls sell their bodies they are quite shy. Public displays of affection are rarely seen with regular thai people.
> 
> Most of the girls dont like the Indian men, because they have a reputation of hiring a girl, then having loads of there mates waiting back at the room wanting to get it on the action too, at my extra expense. I have seen a group of five Indian men, try to bargain with freelancers on Beach road, didnt know whether to laugh or cry.


haha the tight fvckers, they're cheap as it is!


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Sub-Zero said:


> haha the tight fvckers, they're cheap as it is!


A couple of times I've flown with Jet, an Indian airline. Not a bad airline but most of the other passengers are single male Indians and they're a nightmare. One of the good things about it is when you reach Heathrow the customs are waiting for them, there's about 30 C&E officers pulling the unwashed masses and us pinky people just sail through,I'm thinking of making a complaint, I think it's racial prejudice. Maybe not:rolleyes:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Just about all the bg's I've met always come out of the shower with a towel wrapped around them. Then get into bed tightly encased in it.

Are they shy, which in a way I wouldn't expect because of their work?

Or is it just a modesty thing; most western girls are a bit shy on the first bedroom encounter, then after a while you get the lot. So maybe it's just a woman thing.

Not done a threesome yet....something to look forward to. :drool:


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Just about all the bg's I've met always come out of the shower with a towel wrapped around them. Then get into bed tightly encased in it.
> 
> Are they shy, which in a way I wouldn't expect because of their work?
> 
> ...


The towel thing has had me scratching my head, but once you've been with one a couple of times they stop doing it. I once barfined a girl that hated wearing clothes and she was naked 30 seconds after walking through the door and ended up staying with me for a few weeks all I had to do was feed her. I didn't mind at all as she had an above average figure even for a Thai, I used to leave my door open so I got a breeze from my patio and most of my landing had had an eyeful. :whistling:

This was her



On the threesome, if you want a successful one find a girl that is up for it and let her find the second girl, if the first girl is up for it she'll have friends that she will have done it before with.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I usually have a bg for 2/3 nights max & give 'em 1500baht + food. But if I wanted her to be with me for maybe 7 days, what's a reasonable amount?

Ofc they'll want as much as they can get, can you barter with them, in a nice way I mean?

I found it difficult sometimes with my conscience just giving them the equivalent of £30 for all that goes on. 

Any tips or advice mate?


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

welbeck said:


> The towel thing has had me scratching my head, but once you've been with one a couple of times they stop doing it. I once barfined a girl that hated wearing clothes and she was naked 30 seconds after walking through the door and ended up staying with me for a few weeks all I had to do was feed her. I didn't mind at all as she had an above average figure even for a Thai, I used to leave my door open so I got a breeze from my patio and most of my landing had had an eyeful. :whistling:
> 
> This was her
> 
> ...


Just hope her mate isn't a katoey and your the one getting stuck in the middle :laugh:


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

latblaster said:


> I usually have a bg for 2/3 nights max & give 'em 1500baht + food. But if I wanted her to be with me for maybe 7 days, what's a reasonable amount?
> 
> Ofc they'll want as much as they can get, can you barter with them, in a nice way I mean?
> 
> ...


Try haggle a bit mate especially if there going to be with you for more than a few days most of them don't go with blokes every night so what you've payed for 3, days they might only earn a week there's only one bird I know in samui that is busy. :lol: atleast 5 days a week but she's well know for being pure filth in the sack (atm) the lot and by that I don't mean cash machine she even wanted to **** me with her strap on but I ent onto that haha

Obviously don't be rude about it but they expect you to haggle a bit, say you do 1000+ barfine most will go with that but if want for say a week offer 3-4000 and most will go with that tell them your look after them food etc let em stay at urs most bar girls share a room with 3-6 other girls so its nice for them to have there own space and a nice bed a/c etc


----------



## hggcraig (Feb 6, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Just about all the bg's I've met always come out of the shower with a towel wrapped around them. Then get into bed tightly encased in it.
> 
> Are they shy, which in a way I wouldn't expect because of their work?
> 
> ...


Best bet for a threesome is the Devils Den, its quite pricey but the girls are all bisexual, or at least pretend to be.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

chris6383 said:


> Just hope her mate isn't a katoey and your the one getting stuck in the middle :laugh:


That might be a problem, but what the hell don't knock it till you've tried it:whistling::laugh:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I presumed that they had a bloke just about every night Chris, I guess in the high season they get more busy.

So they aren't all earning a fortune; but that girl that @hggcraig said must be rolling in cash...clever girl.


----------



## hggcraig (Feb 6, 2011)

latblaster said:


> I presumed that they had a bloke just about every night Chris, I guess in the high season they get more busy.
> 
> So they aren't all earning a fortune; but that girl that @hggcraig said must be rolling in cash...clever girl.


Yeah a lot of the stunners, have many farang boyfriends sponsoring them (sending them money). But these girls have got a hard job, and i think they should try to get every penny they can. If i was selling my body id want the best possible price too, unfortunately id probably have to pay them. Although on my last trip i had a few ladyboys offer me there services for free, dont know whether this or good or bad  .

But on the other hand some of these girls are very wealthy by thai standards and are on the equivalent of footballers wages over here. I often feel sorry for the old, haggard bar girls though, i know the saying is any holes a goal, but some of them are proof that god had a sense of humour.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

chris6383 said:


> Try haggle a bit mate especially if there going to be with you for more than a few days most of them don't go with blokes every night so what you've payed for 3, days they might only earn a week there's only one bird I know in samui that is busy. :lol: atleast 5 days a week but she's well know for being pure filth in the sack (atm) the lot and by that I don't mean cash machine she even wanted to **** me with her strap on but I ent onto that haha
> 
> Obviously don't be rude about it but they expect you to haggle a bit, say you do 1000+ barfine most will go with that but if want for say a week offer 3-4000 and most will go with that tell them your look after them food etc let em stay at urs most bar girls share a room with 3-6 other girls so its nice for them to have there own space and a nice bed a/c etc


I used to know a girl by the name of Wan that worked in Secrets on Soi14 that got barfined 35 times in a month, her claim to fame was she could go short time upstairs and have the punter back in the bar in 12 minutes. I think most f not all bars have a minimum number of times a girl had to be barfined every month, if they didn't reach their target their wages were cut, Secrets was 8.

Wan



Barfining a girl for a couple of days also gives the advantage that she doesn't have to drag her lazy ass to work till 2 or 3 in the morning, although whether it is preferable to having some fat falang bouncing up and down on them is probably debatable.


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

I lived on Samui between 2000-2007. Just so you know.


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

What you made samui mate? You still in Thailand or did you leave the sunny land


----------



## hggcraig (Feb 6, 2011)

welbeck said:


> I used to know a girl by the name of Wan that worked in Secrets on Soi14 that got barfined 35 times in a month, her claim to fame was she could go short time upstairs and have the punter back in the bar in 12 minutes. I think most f not all bars have a minimum number of times a girl had to be barfined every month, if they didn't reach their target their wages were cut, Secrets was 8.
> 
> Wan
> 
> ...


Im not really a fan of secrets, or any other coyote bar for that matter, overpriced and overrated.

Secrets seems to have a cult following, and i get the impression the staff there are under a lot of pressure to get ladydrinks and barfines as you mentioned.

I stayed there on my second trip, and although the location was perfect, i wouldnt stay there again. The rooms werent the best, and the staff were very pushy asking for drinks etc. The best value guesthouses seem to be on Soi LK Metro, Soi Buakhao, Soi Chaiyapoon and Soi Lengkee. Ive heard the China Garden is very good value for money. You can get a jacuzzi room for the same price as a budget room at Secrets.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

The guys that send these girls money from here and consider them as their "GFs", i mean could you really trust a 'bar girl'?

just curious guys, not questioning their loyalty as some would seem as very loyal...but deep down if it was you, would you sleep easy?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What is a Coyote exactly, haven't figured that out yet?


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

hggcraig said:


> Im not really a fan of secrets, or any other coyote bar for that matter, overpriced and overrated.
> 
> Secrets seems to have a cult following, and i get the impression the staff there are under a lot of pressure to get ladydrinks and barfines as you mentioned.
> 
> I stayed there on my second trip, and although the location was perfect, i wouldnt stay there again. The rooms werent the best, and the staff were very pushy asking for drinks etc. The best value guesthouses seem to be on Soi LK Metro, Soi Buakhao, Soi Chaiyapoon and Soi Lengkee. Ive heard the China Garden is very good value for money. You can get a jacuzzi room for the same price as a budget room at Secrets.


Secrets belongs to one of my best mates in Thailand, Derek although Ben give the impression it's his. The place has lost it since Larry left, Ben is never there to manage the place so the mamasans run the show and they take the p##s, encouraging the girls to hassle customers for drinks. I was in there in January, there was one other customer in, two minutes after sitting down the mamasan marched two girls up and asked if we'd like to buy them a drink. So much for it being a no hassle bar. I told Derek and he just shrugged his shoulders and said to tell Ben.

Funny you should mention China Garden as that in managed by another mate of mine Russ that used to manage TQ2 before its sad demise. I like LK Metro, there's some really good Gogo's up there. I couldn't believe how it had taken off in such a short time but Soi Boukhau/chiapoon area round the corner there seems to attract the dregs of English society because of all the cheap beer bars I presume. It's the only place I've seen fighting in Pattaya, it is rapidly turning into Ibiza, full of drunken, English (I'm ashamed to admit) skinheads, and I don't mean their hairstyle I mean tattooed shirtless aggressive drunks . We were up there one night with a guy from Sunderland that stayed where we were staying and he told us how he nearly got beat up by two Newcastle supporters the night before, you'd think they'd leave that sh#t at home as you never know who you're arguing with in a foreign country. We'd have been alright that night, I'd got my 9mm pistol down the back of my pants


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

latblaster said:


> What is a Coyote exactly, haven't figured that out yet?


Non naked i.e. clothed dancer as opposed to a none naked chrome pole hugger, I think would be an easy way of describing them.


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Any good places to go Thailand with your mrs


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

What is it with Thailand and lady boys? Why so many of em & trying to trick males ;S

Money? Or just a weird nation of men thinking they should of been female ?!


----------



## hggcraig (Feb 6, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> The guys that send these girls money from here and consider them as their "GFs", i mean could you really trust a 'bar girl'?
> 
> just curious guys, not questioning their loyalty as some would seem as very loyal...but deep down if it was you, would you sleep easy?


I take it you havent seen some of the men who frequent Pattaya then, some of them have probably got no other chance at getting a 'girlfriend'. Still sad though, i try not to keep each one more than one night, i know most of them are playing the game, but they are still hard to resist.

The majority of bar girl, farang relationships fail for various reasons, it would be hard enough with a respectable 'regular' thai girl, never mind a sex worker.

As long as you both know the score, no one gets hurt, and youll have the time of your life, especially if your a dirty b*stard like me  .


----------



## hggcraig (Feb 6, 2011)

welbeck said:


> Secrets belongs to one of my best mates in Thailand, Derek although Ben give the impression it's his. The place has lost it since Larry left, Ben is never there to manage the place so the mamasans run the show and they take the p##s, encouraging the girls to hassle customers for drinks. I was in there in January, there was one other customer in, two minutes after sitting down the mamasan marched two girls up and asked if we'd like to buy them a drink. So much for it being a no hassle bar. I told Derek and he just shrugged his shoulders and said to tell Ben.
> 
> Funny you should mention China Garden as that in managed by another mate of mine Russ that used to manage TQ2 before its sad demise. I like LK Metro, there's some really good Gogo's up there. I couldn't believe how it had taken off in such a short time but Soi Boukhau/chiapoon area round the corner there seems to attract the dregs of English society because of all the cheap beer bars I presume. It's the only place I've seen fighting in Pattaya, it is rapidly turning into Ibiza, full of drunken, English (I'm ashamed to admit) skinheads, and I don't mean their hairstyle I mean tattooed shirtless aggressive drunks . We were up there one night with a guy from Sunderland that stayed where we were staying and he told us how he nearly got beat up by two Newcastle supporters the night before, you'd think they'd leave that sh#t at home as you never know who you're arguing with in a foreign country. We'd have been alright that night, I'd got my 9mm pistol down the back of my pants


Yeah i cant stand people who go there to fight, they should stick to Magaluf. I personally dont drink, and i cringe at the actions of some farang.

Sadly every year i go, more and more of the idiots from our country are heading over to get legless and 'abuse' the girls. Thats why im considering going to the Angeles this year, as they havent spoilt that city yet.

Not all Newcastle fans are bad btw, unfortunately im one of them  . I love football but it is a just a game. I used to work with one of the heads of a football hooligan gang and he didnt even like football, just the fighting, pathetic really.


----------



## hggcraig (Feb 6, 2011)

D9S4 said:


> What is it with Thailand and lady boys? Why so many of em & trying to trick males ;S
> 
> Money? Or just a weird nation of men thinking they should of been female ?!


I think it has a lot to do with Buddhism. They seem to see the body as a vessel, carry each stage of reincarnation. A lot of kateoys believe they are female spirits trapped in a male body. Apart from that Buddhism is probably my favourite religion, i know if every was a Buddhist, there would be a lot less violence.

In my experience the majority of Kateoys are upfront and if asked will tell you their gender. Although i wouldnt use the same approach in England 

Usually if it looks too good its a bloke, scary


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I think you have to balance using them as a quick shag & treating them with kindness quite carefully. Some seem to equate softness with weakness.

That said, some seem to almost enjoy being banged vigourously.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

hggcraig said:


> Yeah i cant stand people who go there to fight, they should stick to Magaluf. I personally dont drink, and i cringe at the actions of some farang.
> 
> Sadly every year i go, more and more of the idiots from our country are heading over to get legless and 'abuse' the girls. Thats why im considering going to the Angeles this year, as they havent spoilt that city yet.
> 
> Not all Newcastle fans are bad btw, unfortunately im one of them  . I love football but it is a just a game. I used to work with one of the heads of a football hooligan gang and he didnt even like football, just the fighting, pathetic really.


Thaigirls being Thaigirls they will grin and bare it but I've seen it too too many time.

I've been to Angeles twice, the girls are nice and speak excellent English but there is nothing to do during the day other than shag, more than a week and you'll be bored to tears. It's a good place to take a side trip during a trip to Thailand.


----------



## hggcraig (Feb 6, 2011)

latblaster said:


> I think you have to balance using them as a quick shag & treating them with kindness quite carefully. Some seem to equate softness with weakness.
> 
> That said, some seem to almost enjoy being banged vigourously.


Yeah i treat them as friends, show them respect buy them a few drinks and some food before going to the hotel. Still treat it as business though. Some blokes barely even bother to talk to there barfines, you can see how bored they are.

I took one girl from Insomnia, she was a go go dancer from Casnovy, really pretty girl, with pale skin. She was really sweet in the bar, so we went back to the hotel after JP bar, then she had a shower climbed into bed with a towel on. So this was about 8am in the morning we were both too tired for much foreplay so i started making love to her slowly and she immediately says, "why you boom boom same same old man."

Wounded

PS anyone who has been to Pattaya hasnt lived until they have been to the JP bar after Insomnia. They say all the freaks come out at night, but in Pattaya its in the morning. If you want a STD ridden, Yabba smoking, crackhead, youll love it.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

hggcraig said:


> PS anyone who has been to Pattaya hasnt lived until they have been to the JP bar after Insomnia. They say all the freaks come out at night, but in Pattaya its in the morning. If you want a STD ridden, Yabba smoking, crackhead, youll love it.


That's the place in front of the Blues Factory on Soi Lucky Star isn't it? I'm surprised most of them don't vaporise in the sunlight. When I lived there I used to like going out on my motorbike at 6am, you certainly saw some sights, Walking street at that time is a strange sight, Monks collecting Alms and all the girls on their knees praying to them at least I think that's why they were on their knees:whistling:


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> No sorry I know 1000 baht is £20 just confusing myself.
> 
> Well beck you legend ill be going to pattaya on Monday so will be posting everything back.
> 
> ...


So did you get there? Not heard from you since.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

In terms of bringing it back, my friend recently just came back with 100 amps of 250mg cyp & 10mg x 500 pharma grade anavar, simply just declaried it when leaving country as personal use & what they were and no problems at all (I personally thought he was going to get caught LOL), BUT appears not, did it by the book and no questions asked


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

welbeck said:


> So did you get there? Not heard from you since.


Sorry mate we had a change of plans so I've not been yet. Been to ao nang and I'm currently in Phuket.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> Sorry mate we had a change of plans so I've not been yet. Been to ao nang and I'm currently in Phuket.


Where in Phuket are you?


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Patong mate.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> Sorry mate we had a change of plans so I've not been yet. Been to ao nang and I'm currently in Phuket.


Good on you, have a great time and keep us updated:thumbup1:


----------



## killerk (May 18, 2013)

hi everyone, i will be going to bkk this summer and i want to do my first cycle i dont want to gain too much and loose on cardio bcoz of boxing, after reading on a lot of forum i end up with winny or test only cycle ,anyone has better suggestions? im thinking about 4 week testolic as a begin

also can you plz guide me for exact location of relaible pharmacy in bkk

in the past i went to east/west pharmacy they didnt have anything

and on the corner of nana soi 4(if i remember) nearby that streetburger-grill place, that pharmacy suggested not to buy (geuss they were fakes)

so this time i want to really start

plz some advice

respect and greetings to all


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for the reps wellbeck, I'd rep you back for all your help but my rep power is weak and pointless! Lol.

Anyway, leaving on Monday =[ .. I went to koh Tao and ended up leaving as an advanced open water diver! Had an awesome time doing that. Been in koh phangan for a few days, great beach, great girls in thong bikinis everywhere lol. Finally in pattaya, so it's shopping time.

Had a great time so far, lots and lots of stories that will stay in Thailand and between me and the lads haha! I feel like I've lost so much muscle, I've only hit the gym 3 times. Eating no where near enough, lots of pad thai though. Looking forward to getting back home and smashing the gym and diet properly.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> Thanks for the reps wellbeck, I'd rep you back for all your help but my rep power is weak and pointless! Lol.
> 
> Anyway, leaving on Monday =[ .. I went to koh Tao and ended up leaving as an advanced open water diver! Had an awesome time doing that. Been in koh phangan for a few days, great beach, great girls in thong bikinis everywhere lol. Finally in pattaya, so it's shopping time.
> 
> Had a great time so far, lots and lots of stories that will stay in Thailand and between me and the lads haha! I feel like I've lost so much muscle, I've only hit the gym 3 times. Eating no where near enough, lots of pad thai though. *Looking forward to getting back home* and smashing the gym and diet properly.


Are you mad??? :lol: So how many barfines you paid so far?


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Sadly every year i go, more and more of the idiots from our country are heading over to get legless and 'abuse' the girls. T


very true indeed lets all waer the same fotty shirt -get totally ****ed - and slag all the girls off - fcuk them around in a bangkok brothel - and go home alone !!!

By the way Angeles is a total ****hole mate - nothing can be spoilt there as its a fcuking dump !!!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Are you mad??? :lol: So how many barfines you paid so far?


None yet, I'm a young good looking lad so I've lot had to :whistling:

Lots of stories and lots of "experiences" ill never forget!

I just went to the pharmacy recommended but it was closed until Saturday. I went to another one unigen anavar 1500 baht for 50 10mg tabs. Good price? Sadly they can't get me any tbol =[


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

romper stomper said:


> very true indeed lets all waer the same fotty shirt -get totally ****ed - and slag all the girls off - fcuk them around in a bangkok brothel - and go home alone !!!
> 
> By the way Angeles is a total ****hole mate - nothing can be spoilt there as its a fcuking dump !!!


I'm not like that at all. Always very respectful and polite, after all Im not even in my own country.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Some of the blokes are a disgrace...bang back the Singha's & bang/abuse some girls.

I'm no saint but as Skinny J says, be polite & respectful.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> None yet, I'm a young good looking lad so I've lot had to :whistling:
> 
> Lots of stories and lots of "experiences" ill never forget!
> 
> I just went to the pharmacy recommended but it was closed until Saturday. I went to another one unigen anavar 1500 baht for 50 10mg tabs. Good price? Sadly they can't get me any tbol =[


If you go back to the Pharmacy, try to go earlier in the day as sometimes they have to order stuff and you go back about 9pm to pick it up. Try Private Dancer a gogo on Soi 15 off Walking street (second street on the right after the big TV end) and Babydolls next door Just about the only place they do the full Monty and LK Metro like I suggested before:innocent:. What happens in Pattaya, stays in Pattaya:thumb:


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

chris6383 said:


> If any of you lads are considering coming to Thailand do it I promise you won't regret it.


I don't think that could be further from the truth, you're permanently damaged after the first trip, the UK looks a bit greyer and more miserable, British women look even fatter, uglier and with a worse attitude, and the only thing that will bring you out of your post trip depression is booking and looking forward to your next trip. DON'T DO IT:lol:


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

welbeck said:


> If you go back to the Pharmacy, try to go earlier in the day as sometimes they have to order stuff and you go back about 9pm to pick it up. Try Private Dancer a gogo on Soi 15 off Walking street (second street on the right after the big TV end) and Babydolls next door Just about the only place they do the full Monty and LK Metro like I suggested before:innocent:. What happens in Pattaya, stays in Pattaya:thumb:


I have no idea where I went last night, but I know I saw lots of naked girls lol!

Looks like I won't be picking up any gear out here. I'm natty ATM and feel like this great selection is wasted on me lol! I wanted to run var but its still really expensive out here. The dbol on the other hand is extremely cheap haha.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> I have no idea where I went last night, but I know I saw lots of naked girls lol!
> 
> Looks like I won't be picking up any gear out here. I'm natty ATM and feel like this great selection is wasted on me lol! I wanted to run var but its still really expensive out here. The dbol on the other hand is extremely cheap haha.


My mate brought some Var back and doubled his money, I brought a load of dbol back split it and I'm getting 6x what I paid for it. You might be able to pay for your next trip off the back of this one.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

It just seems expensive, to run 100mg daily for 8 weeks is £400. If I wasn't worried about my hair I'd be smashing the dbol back. I'm still undecided on the test.

Seeing how the dbol is so cheap I might bring some back just to try and sell! It's the Danabol 10mg 500 tabs. Cheap compared to the UK lol.


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

welbeck said:


> I don't think that could be further from the truth, you're permanently damaged after the first trip, the UK looks a bit greyer and more miserable, British women look even fatter, uglier and with a worse attitude, and the only thing that will bring you out of your post trip depression is booking and looking forward to your next trip. DON'T DO IT:lol:


Just do what I did then and don't go back to englang :lol: problem solved


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

chris6383 said:


> Just do what I did then and don't go back to englang :lol: problem solved


I was there for 3 years but when they started to restrict who could get an non immigrant "O" visa I was ****ed when I tried to get a forth, hopefully I'll be working out there later in the year so I could be back for the foreseeable future:thumb:


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Got myself a little bit of Danabol.

5000 tablets :whistling:

Hopefully sell them lol!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Dunno if any of us have got an account with Kasikorn, but thought I'd put this up in case:

http://www.phuketgazette.net/phuket_news/2013/Phuket-KBank-customers-warned-of-trojan-spyware-21222.html

Chok dee!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Got myself a little bit of Danabol.
> 
> 5000 tablets :whistling:
> 
> Hopefully sell them lol!


5000 ****ing tablets haha,

Reading ur thread at the minute m8, going Thailand in the summer, any advice? Where to go/what to do


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

latblaster said:


> I know...this bg/katoey I met had devastingly gorgeuos legs & was in a silver sheath dress. I really wanted her...was almost frothing at the mouth. Then she said:
> 
> " You know I Ladyboy?"
> 
> My world collapsed!! :lol:


Dam how do u spot the ladyboys, will they tell u


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

DazUKM said:


> Dam how do u spot the ladyboys, will they tell u


Yes they willl tell you, some have had the op & take hormones though.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

@latblaster @welbeck @hggcraig im going bangkok in 9 days, whats things like there with the recent problems?


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

DazUKM said:


> @latblaster @welbeck @hggcraig im going bangkok in 9 days, whats things like there with the recent problems?


I couldn't tell you about Bangkok but my man on the ground in Pattaya tells me that the curfew has been pushed back to midnight and there's no trouble, no soldiers at the airport.

It might be worth having a look at the Thai visa forum that will be the best source of up to the minute information/ You don't have to join to read it.

http://www.thaivisa.com/forum/forum/18-thailand-news/

http://www.thaivisa.com/forum/forum/18-thailand-news/


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

SkinnyJ said:


> I'm not like that at all. Always very respectful and polite, after all Im not even in my own country.


Going Thailand in November and just came across this thread

I take it the trip was one to remember for you lad and you even managed to get some juice while you were at it lol :beer:

What was the name of the pharmacy and where abouts as i have never been and going on a lads holiday aswell ( all juice heads except me ) so be funny to hit this pharmacy up


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

lufc90 said:


> Going Thailand in November and just came across this thread
> 
> I take it the trip was one to remember for you lad and you even managed to get some juice while you were at it lol :beer:
> 
> What was the name of the pharmacy and where abouts as i have never been and going on a lads holiday aswell ( all juice heads except me ) so be funny to hit this pharmacy up


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=223626&page=4&p=4134305#post4134305


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Just wondering who's been to Thailand on here? Im flying out there for a month tomorrow, and just wondering what should I expect? In Bangkok for 5 nights. Going with two mates, a sort of lads holiday! Any one got any recommendations on what to see, or do?
> 
> Im also hoping to pick up some gear out there. I'm only after some test but unsure which labs they have out there. Also am i correct in thinking i cant pick up things like Var? I haven't decided on how to bring it back yet either. Ive read some people saying just bring it back on the plane and other saying to not do that and post it?


If your going Bangkok check out Nana Plaza, Proper mental man! And watch out for those lady boys Bangkok is full of them! Lol


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

lufc90 said:


> Going Thailand in November and just came across this thread
> 
> I take it the trip was one to remember for you lad and you even managed to get some juice while you were at it lol :beer:
> 
> What was the name of the pharmacy and where abouts as i have never been and going on a lads holiday aswell ( all juice heads except me ) so be funny to hit this pharmacy up


Haha mate I walked into a pharmacist over there pulled a biceps pose and shouted anabolic. She give me a cheeky smile and pulled out a box full. Couldn't believe how easy it was lol.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Got myself a little bit of Danabol.
> 
> 5000 tablets :whistling:
> 
> Hopefully sell them lol!


Blue ones I bet! Been there done that


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Ah this thread brings back memories, cant believe its been a year already. Plan on going back next year but with the mrs so will be slightly different



lufc90 said:


> Going Thailand in November and just came across this thread
> 
> I take it the trip was one to remember for you lad and you even managed to get some juice while you were at it lol :beer:
> 
> What was the name of the pharmacy and where abouts as i have never been and going on a lads holiday aswell ( all juice heads except me ) so be funny to hit this pharmacy up


Mate its easy just go into any pharmacy and ask, then compare prices and pick the best one.


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

welbeck said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=223626&page=4&p=4134305#post4134305


Thanks mate any idea if it's easy to ship home or would it be better to just bring in it the luggage


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

lufc90 said:


> Thanks mate any idea if it's easy to ship home or would it be better to just bring in it the luggage


I just pack it in my case, never had a problem as I've never been stopped, but it is legal to personally import but illegal to post it back.

If you get to that Pharmacy you don't need to feel like a 15 year old buying condoms for the first time just ask for the steroid catalogue ideally you want the old lady to serve you. She knows her stuff and will tell you what is the cheapest. The Blue hearts are normally 1200 baht for 500, if you're buying a few bottles tell her she only charged you 1000 baht last time and you'll almost certainly get them for that.

This was my stash


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

haza1234 said:


> If your going Bangkok check out Nana Plaza, Proper mental man! And watch out for those lady boys Bangkok is full of them! Lol


Pattaya is too, if you look hard enough:whistling:

This is Paeng (Pang) from the BSKYB show Ladyboys, Popped into her and Scotts bar Sensations on Action street, Paeng was friendly but he (Scott) had a bit of a "**** don't stink" attitude.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

welbeck said:


> I just pack it in my case, never had a problem as I've never been stopped, but it is legal to personally import but illegal to post it back.
> 
> If you get to that Pharmacy you don't need to feel like a 15 year old buying condoms for the first time just ask for the steroid catalogue ideally you want the old lady to serve you. She knows her stuff and will tell you what is the cheapest. The Blue hearts are normally 1200 baht for 500, if you're buying a few bottles tell her she only charged you 1000 baht last time and you'll almost certainly get them for that.
> 
> ...


Managed to get my blue hearts for 900 baht! Bargain to say the least


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> Managed to get my blue hearts for 900 baht! Bargain to say the least


I've been swapping mine for diesel, 100 for 10 gallon of red, that works out at about 35 pence a gallon, cheaper than Saudi I reckon.

oops how did that get in there?



One of the better views on Soi 6


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> Managed to get my blue hearts for 900 baht! Bargain to say the least


The student has become the master :laugh:


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

DazUKM said:


> Dam how do u spot the ladyboys, will they tell u


They wouldn't be offended if you asked them. "Khun katoey mai?" (cun cat oy my)


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

3 days omfogmfgndubnduagg


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

DazUKM said:


> 3 days omfogmfgndubnduagg


The curfew has been lifted in some of the resorts, Pattaya included.


----------



## jsing2010 (Feb 27, 2014)

When dancing with a girl in Bangkok feel her neck area for an adam's apple. Don't ask me why...kinda of an embarrassing story ;(


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

jsing2010 said:


> When dancing with a girl in Bangkok feel her neck area for an adam's apple. Don't ask me why...kinda of an embarrassing story ;(


C'mon tell us!


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

jsing2010 said:


> When dancing with a girl in Bangkok feel her neck area for an adam's apple. Don't ask me why...kinda of an embarrassing story ;(


Don't worry about it, we've all been there. Hang on, that's what the ladyboys say when they look at a picture of you :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2014)

If you ain't been with a ladyboy in Thai you ain't lived! hahahahaha


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

cooltt said:


> If you ain't been with a ladyboy in Thai you ain't lived! hahahahaha


Some are really hot....nearly burnt my ***k! :lol:


----------



## jsing2010 (Feb 27, 2014)

welbeck said:


> Don't worry about it, we've all been there. Hang on, that's what the ladyboys say when they look at a picture of you :tongue:


Oh screw you...hahahaha. In my defense she/he was really hot, only problem was the outdoor plumbing.

I lived in Jakarta for about 7 months last year for work, go there if you can, I ****ing love the place.


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

i went to thailand for 1 day. never made it out of bankok, ended up flying to moscow then back to uk a paranoid, sleep deprived mess. wouldnt recommend


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

icamero1 said:


> i went to thailand for 1 day. never made it out of bankok, ended up flying to moscow then back to uk a paranoid, sleep deprived mess. wouldnt recommend


Why go from bkk to Moscow....was this for work?

Bkk is a fantastic city....but one day only?


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

latblaster said:


> Why go from bkk to Moscow....was this for work?
> 
> Bkk is a fantastic city....but one day only?


no wasnt for work. got wasted one sunday night when i was out of work, went online, booked a flight to thailand, went to airport and got to bankok, continued to get wasted all day/night, then got paranoid that i was going to get arrested, so went back to bankok airport and got the first flight out of there that was on way back to uk, which happened to be moscow. got to moscow, hid in a toilet cubicle with a bottle of vodka for 5 hours then got on plane back to uk.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

icamero1 said:


> no wasnt for work. got wasted one sunday night when i was out of work, went online, booked a flight to thailand, went to airport and got to bankok, continued to get wasted all day/night, then got paranoid that i was going to get arrested, so went back to bankok airport and got the first flight out of there that was on way back to uk, which happened to be moscow. got to moscow, hid in a toilet cubicle with a bottle of vodka for 5 hours then got on plane back to uk.


This sounds....... likely.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Sounds like you had a psychotic episode. ... what drugs did you take?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Sounds like you had a psychotic episode. ... what drugs did you take?


Must have been yaba.... assuming it ever happened at all.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Saying that, if I was in thailand and feeling paranoid/sleep deprived, then a simple stop at a pharmacy to pick up some valium would help. I can even sleep on a plane with those beauties


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

was sniffing coke for a couple of days before i went, then think i smoked ice when out there, although not 100%, it defo did btw. sounds far fetched, but stuff like that always happens to me, hence why i am abstanant now.

i found out after that they sell diazepam in the chemists over there. if i had thought of that, i might still be in thailand today


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

jsing2010 said:


> Oh screw you...hahahaha. In my defense she/he was really hot, only problem was the outdoor plumbing.
> 
> I lived in Jakarta for about 7 months last year for work, go there if you can, I ****ing love the place.


I snogged a ladyboy while I was ****ed and a mate took a picture of it, luckily he took it with my camera. In hindsight if I'd have carried on much longer (or my mates weren't there) I'd have barfined "her".

This one :blush:


----------



## jsing2010 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hahahaha, she does not look half bad...how do they call themselves, he or she? I dont want to be sexist lol


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> no wasnt for work. got wasted one sunday night when i was out of work, went online, booked a flight to thailand, went to airport and got to bankok, continued to get wasted all day/night, then got paranoid that i was going to get arrested, so went back to bankok airport and got the first flight out of there that was on way back to uk, which happened to be moscow. got to moscow, hid in a toilet cubicle with a bottle of vodka for 5 hours then got on plane back to uk.





> was sniffing coke for a couple of days before i went, then think i smoked ice when out there, although not 100%, it defo did btw. sounds far fetched, but stuff like that always happens to me, hence why i am abstanant now.
> 
> i found out after that they sell diazepam in the chemists over there. if i had thought of that, i might still be in thailand today


truth apparently stranger than fiction !! but the above is complete bollox


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

and why is it bollox then dikhead? i gain nothing from making it up. and defo not proud of it.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

jsing2010 said:


> Hahahaha, she does not look half bad...how do they call themselves, he or she? I dont want to be sexist lol


Definitely she and she was as cute as a button and the best kisser I've ever met.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

icamero1 said:


> was sniffing coke for a couple of days before i went, then think i smoked ice when out there, although not 100%, it defo did btw. sounds far fetched, but stuff like that always happens to me, hence why i am abstanant now.
> 
> i found out after that they sell diazepam in the chemists over there. if i had thought of that, i might still be in thailand today


Zorrin that you?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> Zorrin that you?


If only....


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

first time in thailand, there for 1 day total, and you were able to find crystal meth, smoke it and look normal enough to get on a plane to russia? This sounds like bollocks for a number of reasons:

1. Doesn't crystal meth last like 72 hours?

2. They don't usually let people who looked ****ed up on coke/meth on planes

3. It's a long ass flight if you're on coke, you would have surely come down during this time

4. Flights to russia from bangkok are not nearly as common as flights to the middle east, which would be quicker/cheaper/better than a russian flight

5. This is the internet, people lie, when it sounds like you're trying to tell the world you're a mad player/gangster/awesome crazy guy, it's most likely you're actually a 14 year old sat in your mums house eating cereals for dinner in your pants.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Oh, and that post was for you @icamero1

I think the old line picsornocrazy1dayinthailand would apply.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Btw, I'll eat my words if you can prove any of your story. Since they stamp your passport on the way in, and the way out, you'll obviously have 2 stamps showing the same day which would prove your story? If not GTFO


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

it seems youv taken this to heart. you need to get out more and your getting on my tits. only thing i can think of is to see when i get home weather my passport has been stamped to show me arriving one day and leaving the next. as for the coke/meth/mad gangster stuff, believe what you want


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

icamero1 said:


> it seems youv taken this to heart. you need to get out more and your getting on my tits. only thing i can think of is to see when i get home weather my passport has been stamped to show me arriving one day and leaving the next. as for the coke/meth/mad gangster stuff, believe what you want


It just didn't happen though did it?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Anyway back to the thread.

Could anyone recommend a 2 week itinerary please?


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Prince Adam said:


> Anyway back to the thread.
> 
> Could anyone recommend a 2 week itinerary please?


Need a bit more info, who are you travelling with, when are you going, what do you want to do/see?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Prince Adam said:


> Anyway back to the thread.
> 
> Could anyone recommend a 2 week itinerary please?


Islands or mountains? Cities or villages? Chilled out and romantic for 2, or hectic, debauched and drunken? Thailand has it all :thumb:

When we were there last, my sister in law came to visit us for just over 2 weeks. We wanted to show her quite as much as possible so packed in Bangkok, Chiang mai, Pai, Chiang Mai again, Krabi, Railay and finally Pattaya. We did this fitting travels around songkran as well. I would say she saw a lot and had a great time, so I'd recommend this. But theres much more ways of doing it.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

I've got a mate who lives in Thailand.

What's the situation with him posting gear over to me here in the UK?

I haven't asked him yet, thought I'd ask on here first

Cheers


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

welbeck said:


> Need a bit more info, who are you travelling with, when are you going, what do you want to do/see?





squatthis said:


> Islands or mountains? Cities or villages? Chilled out and romantic for 2, or hectic, debauched and drunken? Thailand has it all :thumb:
> 
> When we were there last, my sister in law came to visit us for just over 2 weeks. We wanted to show her quite as much as possible so packed in Bangkok, Chiang mai, Pai, Chiang Mai again, Krabi, Railay and finally Pattaya. We did this fitting travels around songkran as well. I would say she saw a lot and had a great time, so I'd recommend this. But theres much more ways of doing it.


OK

Lets say, only going there once.

A couple wanting, sightseeing & cultural experience then relaxation.

Fire away....

;-)


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

monkeez said:


> I've got a mate who lives in Thailand.
> 
> What's the situation with him posting gear over to me here in the UK?
> 
> ...


Technically illegal but a mate gets gear sent from Phuket with no problems.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

squatthis said:


> first time in thailand, there for 1 day total, and you were able to find crystal meth, smoke it and look normal enough to get on a plane to russia? This sounds like bollocks for a number of reasons:
> 
> 1. Doesn't crystal meth last like 72 hours?
> 
> ...


and visa on arrival in Moscow ? and unless you have been to bkk before you will struggle to pick up crystal meth or know where to get it. And all this when your off your head ??

and i have spent 1 night in bkk when changing planes for onward travel.


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> and visa on arrival in Moscow ? and unless you have been to bkk before you will struggle to pick up crystal meth or know where to get it. And all this when your off your head ??
> 
> and i have spent 1 night in bkk when changing planes for onward travel.


have you pricks really got nothing better to do than try and discredit my strory? even if i show my passport stamps im sure you lot will find a reason why im still lying. get over it. it happened


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

icamero1 said:


> have you pricks really got nothing better to do than try and discredit my strory? even if i show my passport stamps im sure you lot will find a reason why im still lying. get over it. it happened


Seems legit


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> OK
> 
> Lets say, only going there once.
> 
> ...


 @welbeck, i need this info aswell, going to be staying in patong with misses and need a must have list that doesnt involve ladyboys!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

b0t13 said:


> @welbeck, i need this info aswell, going to be staying in patong with misses and need a must have list that doesnt involve ladyboys!


Bangla Road. ..... 

Jungceylon (fantastic shopping)

Something for both of you! :thumb:


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

yup already chose a hotel within walking distance to it,

what sortof day trips do they do ? i want to do the phi phi island one as the pictures look amazing and ive heard of a canoe in caves trip aswell?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Go & have proper massage - not a 'happy ending' type.Cost about 450 b (£9) for 2 hours....absolutely wonderful.

Go to a Temple & see the fabulous shrines.

Don't accept the first price a taxi offers you, although generally you won't get too fleeced.

Mosquito repellent is vital....the little b astards love the farang! :lol:


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

haha cool so plenty to do then 

im an expert at not getting ripped off now, i went to egypt and stayed in naama bay for 2 weeks so my haggling is 100% 

whats the average food/beer prices like there as im not all inclusive and not sure how much money to take


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Food & drink....as cheap (& good) as you want. Expensive if you also want.

Chicken is unbelievably tasty...be careful of Thai Whiskey Sangsom. It will mess you up very quickly.

Be prepared to fall in love with the thai ladies.


----------



## shredder85 (Jan 19, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Food & drink....as cheap (& good) as you want. Expensive if you also want.
> 
> Chicken is unbelievably tasty...be careful of Thai Whiskey Sangsom. It will mess you up very quickly.
> 
> Be prepared to fall in love with the thai ladies.


^this........ I got banned from sangsom by 2 girls and a bar, all separate. someone told me you can run a motorbike on the stuff, didnt touch it after that...much


----------



## shredder85 (Jan 19, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> haha cool so plenty to do then
> 
> im an expert at not getting ripped off now, i went to egypt and stayed in naama bay for 2 weeks so my haggling is 100%
> 
> whats the average food/beer prices like there as im not all inclusive and not sure how much money to take


a beer in a bar varies from 50 baht (£1) to 150 baht (top end club) usually somewhere in between.

food from 40 baht (street food) upwards. i never spent more than around £5 in a restaurant and I was there for 7 months last year


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

shredder85 said:


> a beer in a bar varies from 50 baht (£1) to 150 baht (top end club) usually somewhere in between.
> 
> food from 40 baht (street food) upwards. i never spent more than around £5 in a restaurant and I was there for 7 months last year


How did you manage to stay 7 mos...? Can't get a visa for that time.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

shredder85 said:


> a beer in a bar varies from 50 baht (£1) to 150 baht (top end club) usually somewhere in between.
> 
> food from 40 baht (street food) upwards. i never spent more than around £5 in a restaurant and I was there for 7 months last year


awesome, so im gonna be a f*cking high roller splashing £10 on a meal and buying £2 beers, LIKE A BOSS! 

guessing the food varies quite differently to over here/europe, is it all scorpions and dead insects or can i get a pizza aswell ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You gotta eat a fried locust - very tasty.

:lol:


----------



## shredder85 (Jan 19, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> awesome, so im gonna be a f*cking high roller splashing £10 on a meal and buying £2 beers, LIKE A BOSS!
> 
> guessing the food varies quite differently to over here/europe, is it all scorpions and dead insects or can i get a pizza aswell ?


they've got all the food options we have, Italian, Chinese, steak houses, english pubs. and which ever fast food you want, mcdonalds, burger king etc. Phuket, samui etc have a crazy amount of tourists so you can get anything and everything. I like the Thai food though, cheaper and much tastier. my favourite is pork noodle soup from the street sellers, costs 80p


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

haha sounds interesting, ill get the misses to test it first and see if she dies,

im intending on going in november when its 'hotter' is it crazy hot and sweaty or still okay? online it says average is around 30c ish but i know asia is very humid


----------



## shredder85 (Jan 19, 2014)

latblaster said:


> How did you manage to stay 7 mos...? Can't get a visa for that time.


I got a 60 day tourist visa and extended it to 90 days so 3 months. went to Philippines for a month then back to Thailand to pick up a visa for Burma, went there for a month and got another tourist visa whilst there. so 5 months in Thailand altogether. going back for 3 months in October


----------



## shredder85 (Jan 19, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> haha sounds interesting, ill get the misses to test it first and see if she dies,
> 
> im intending on going in november when its 'hotter' is it crazy hot and sweaty or still okay? online it says average is around 30c ish but i know asia is very humid


It's not unbareable, go enjoy yourself mate. I'm in love with the place, cant get enough


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

b0t13 said:


> @welbeck, i need this info aswell, going to be staying in patong with misses and need a must have list that doesnt involve ladyboys!


pattaya and the surrounding area my area of expertise, I don't really know Phuket


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

latblaster said:


> How did you manage to stay 7 mos...? Can't get a visa for that time.


You could get an education visa for a year or a business visa without too much of a problem, I used to get a non immigrant O visa which allowed me to stay for up to 18 months you just had to leave the country every 90 days, but they're all but impossible to get now as people were abusing them to live there permanently.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

b0t13 said:


> haha sounds interesting, ill get the misses to test it first and see if she dies,
> 
> im intending on going in november when its 'hotter' is it crazy hot and sweaty or still okay? online it says average is around 30c ish but i know asia is very humid


it's like the UK on the hottest of summer days November is winter as far as they're concerned, it is in the northern hemisphere.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

icamero1 said:


> have you pricks really got nothing better to do than try and discredit my strory? even if i show my passport stamps im sure you lot will find a reason why im still lying. get over it. it happened


We're not pricks, but lies like that are pretty transparent.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

@b0t13 patong is pretty hectic. I saw some crazier sh!t there than anywhere else in SE asia. One involved a budgie being removed from an old and very worn out orifice.

It's a good laugh though, but pretty western in terms of bar types/clubs/food available. If you want some quieter time you can head down the coast a bit to Karen beach or Kata beach. My favourite is Kata Noi, which is the smaller one a short walk away from Kata main. Crystal clear water, a surfable swell some days and beautiful sunsets.

If you are travelling in the area, then Phi Phi isn't too far, and is a full on party island, but in a different way, mainly backpackers. If you want a quiet island, Koh Yao Noi is very nice, as is Koh Yao Yai. They sit next to each other, maybe 300m apart and are pretty much untouched.

This is Koh Yao Yai on Boxing day 2012.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Phuket/Patong worst place in Thailand I went. Would not go back.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

The land of Smiles...man, I miss Thailand.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Phuket/Patong worst place in Thailand I went. Would not go back.


Phuket has had its day - for too commercial now - after the recovery from the tsunami - developments went up and so did the prices - and many a rip off

Pattaya is the similar in my view - and full of lecherous residents to boot


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

squatthis said:


> We're not pricks, but lies like that are pretty transparent.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

No mate, still don't believe you - need full card details & pin. :lol:


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

icamero1 said:


>


Cheers for your name and address Ian. How about the meth? We need proof of the meth. :lol:


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Oops


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

just booked 2 weeks in patong with misses lol!

the images of phi phi island and beaches i couldnt resist!


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> Pattaya is the similar in my view - and full of lecherous residents to boot


Cheeky b*****d, I used to be a resident of Pattaya and letching was one of my daily past times. :w00t:


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Cheers for your name and address Ian.


guess who will get lots of pizza delivered !!!!


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

welbeck said:


> Cheeky b*****d, I used to be a resident of Pattaya and letching was one of my daily past times. :w00t:


 :thumb:


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry Ian forgot to ask - THICK of thin crust ???


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Big pish up in Horsham tonight!!! :lol:

All welcome...


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

icamero1 said:


>


oh dear . id ask 1 of the mods to get rid of your personal detail's mate. and sorry for quoting you :lol:

edit enjoy your hol mate


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

just got back from thailand last week loved it out there. went from Bangkok to Koh Samui and finished up in Koa Tao. cant wait to get back


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

going for job interview in BKK Next week - wish me luck !!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Good luck....what's the job?


----------



## freyr131 (Jul 8, 2014)

hello sirs, im new to this forum, i was reading various posts when i stumbled here, i'll be going to thailand in a couple of months, can anyone recommend good places to stay and off the beaten path places. ill be going with me and my older brother.


----------



## shredder85 (Jan 19, 2014)

freyr131 said:


> hello sirs, im new to this forum, i was reading various posts when i stumbled here, i'll be going to thailand in a couple of months, can anyone recommend good places to stay and off the beaten path places. ill be going with me and my older brother.


What is your itinerary? How long are you spending there?

I've spent around 18 months in Thailand, if you really want to get to "off the beaten path places" then northern Thailand is probably the best option. The islands are touristy but amazing.

First time I went, I flew to Bangkok and headed north stopping in a few places. Kanchanaburi (death railway), Ayuttaya (old capital) Chiang Mai and Chiang Rai (great for trekking) all these places had other tourists though. Thailand is a much visited country. You could get out in the jungle, and maybe to Isaan (the poorest region) which won't be touristy.

What kind of things do you want to do?


----------



## freyr131 (Jul 8, 2014)

@shredder85 i'll only be staying there for a couple of days, but if all goes well, i'll going to bangkok every 2/3months and staying for 5 days at most for business. i was hoping to go to a different place/site everytime i go there. and then after a while just start backpacking through.


----------

